

Angie Hicks, Founder of Angie’s List: Challenges Faced By Female Entrepreneurs - mollylynn
http://infochachkie.com/angie/

======
hugh3
Rather inaccurate title? Unless I've missed some major section of the article,
all that she has to say on the subject of gender is:

"I don’t think this is a gender issue."

